# 단번에



## wide12

김팀장만 성공한다면 당연하지의 악몽도 단번에  - If only team leader Kim success, the nightmare of "of course" 단번에?                                                                                              단번에 is translated as "at a time", but it doesn't really make sense in this sentence (the context is that their team was totally humilliated in that game, and they are playing now another game).


----------



## terredepomme

단번에(單番에), literalmente en una sola(單 cf*단*순, 간*단*) vez(番 cf *번*호, 첫*번*째), significa "de inmediato, enseguida"
Luego la sentencia quiere decir: "...la pesadilla de "naturalmente" [desaparecerá] *de inmediato*."


----------



## wide12

고마워요, 하지만, [desaparecera] se sobreentiende por el contexto, ¿verdad? No hay ninguna palabra en esa frase que signifique desaparecer.


----------



## terredepomme

Si, se sobreentiende. Pensé que quieren hacer "desaparecer" esta pesadilla al vencer esto juego. Pero no sé bien el contexto, puedo ser errado.


----------



## wide12

Esta bien, muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Superhero1

김팀장만 성공한다면 당연하지의 악몽도 단번에

Yes. It doesn't make sense. I can't understand what it means exactly.

I reckon it means that If team leader Kim would succeed, we could surely dissipate a nightmare but it's a grammatically incorrect sentence.

김 팀장만 성공한다면, 예전에 실패했던 그 날의 악몽도 단번에 물리칠 수 있을거야. would be right.


----------

